# Motor Idea: what do you think?



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah why not?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Would be just fine, but it does come with a Catch you have to deal with Battery Voltage and Motor Operating Voltage. The Leaf uses 96S for a nominal 360 volts. 

I don't have a lot of experience with EV motors on the market available to John Public, but two things I have never seen are Controllers and Motors at that voltage. Most DIY EV type stuff operate at 144 or lower. So I am not sure what is out there. I do know using LFP Cells will be a 110 to 112S. That is a heck of a lot of heavy, space eating batteries.

So the Catch is: Where are you going to put a heavy 110S pack on a Trike, and finding a Controller that will work with the Motor and 360 volt battery.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunking said:


> .
> 
> I don't have a lot of experience with EV motors on the market available to John Public, but two things I have never seen are Controllers and Motors at that voltage.


Rinehart DX series controllers run at this voltage. There are a whole host of motors that will work with it.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

Sunking said:


> The Leaf uses 96S for a nominal 360 volts.
> 
> I do know using LFP Cells will be a 110 to 112S. That is a heck of a lot of heavy, space eating batteries.
> 
> So the Catch is: Where are you going to put a heavy 110S pack on a Trike, and finding a Controller that will work with the Motor and 360 volt battery.


112 headways would give approx 3.5kwh which i think would be plenty for a trike and weigh just under 40kg


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Hollie Maea said:


> Rinehart DX series controllers run at this voltage. There are a whole host of motors that will work with it.


OK I stand corrected. For $7000 he can have one too.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

storx said:


> What do you guys think about Nissan Leaf motor assembly? ..


Good idea  And a high voltage battery does not have to be too big. The bike in my avatar has a 10 kWh pack at 350V and that was 2010.


----------



## storx (Nov 24, 2013)

Sunking said:


> Would be just fine, but it does come with a Catch you have to deal with Battery Voltage and Motor Operating Voltage. The Leaf uses 96S for a nominal 360 volts.
> 
> I don't have a lot of experience with EV motors on the market available to John Public, but two things I have never seen are Controllers and Motors at that voltage. Most DIY EV type stuff operate at 144 or lower. So I am not sure what is out there. I do know using LFP Cells will be a 110 to 112S. That is a heck of a lot of heavy, space eating batteries.
> 
> So the Catch is: Where are you going to put a heavy 110S pack on a Trike, and finding a Controller that will work with the Motor and 360 volt battery.


What motor combination would you recommend then, i have been searching already available kits and anything above 50kw motor size with a controller seems to be in the 5-8k range new, so i figured if i can find an electric motor combination already available used from a production car i can maybe save some dough and use something already designed for street driving.. 

based on my understandings, the Leaf motor and controller combined is under 210lbs stacked outputing 80kw and takes up just slightly more room than a current production sport bike engine, guy over on locostusa posted weight of a 2008 CBR1000rr engine setup, the motor, radiator, hoses, ecu, wiring all weighted in at 249.2lbs.

Also from googling, the reason i brought up the leaf engine is people have claimed to be able to run the motor simplified by resisting out the sensors not needed to remove the safety interlocks..


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

storx said:


> What motor combination would you recommend then, i have been searching already available kits and anything above 50kw motor size with a controller seems to be in the 5-8k range new, so i figured if i can find an electric motor combination already available used from a production car i can maybe save some dough and use something already designed for street driving..


Hey I think it is a great idea. As it turns out you can find a controller for the Nissan Motor. Catch now appears to be a 360 volt controller cost some serious coins. 

I am not the one to fully answer your questions. My experience is with much smaller and lower voltage. Basically I took a late model Golf Cart and converted it to AC using a 16S 100 AH LFP battery. I built the whole thing for less than some of those HV controllers.

Only thing I can see assuming you find a HV controller is the motor power of 80 Kw. At 360 volts works out to around 220 amps or around 105 hp. You will get all kind of arguments about this, but the minimum battery size requirement is it can meet the Current demands imposed upon the batteries. So how low in AH can you go and still deliver 220 Amps and not exceed the battery Maximum Discharge Rates. . Say 10C for 10 seconds means a minimum of 22 AH or just call it 20 AH. At 360 volts is a 7.2 Kwh battery or around 160 pound battery. I wish you luck, and take care.


----------



## storx (Nov 24, 2013)

Sunking said:


> Hey I think it is a great idea. As it turns out you can find a controller for the Nissan Motor. Catch now appears to be a 360 volt controller cost some serious coins.
> 
> I am not the one to fully answer your questions. My experience is with much smaller and lower voltage. Basically I took a late model Golf Cart and converted it to AC using a 16S 100 AH LFP battery. I built the whole thing for less than some of those HV controllers.
> 
> Only thing I can see assuming you find a HV controller is the motor power of 80 Kw. At 360 volts works out to around 220 amps or around 105 hp. You will get all kind of arguments about this, but the minimum battery size requirement is it can meet the Current demands imposed upon the batteries. So how low in AH can you go and still deliver 220 Amps and not exceed the battery Maximum Discharge Rates. . Say 10C for 10 seconds means a minimum of 22 AH or just call it 20 AH. At 360 volts is a 7.2 Kwh battery or around 160 pound battery. I wish you luck, and take care.


Hmm i didnt know that about the batteries thing.. i am no electrical engineer or whatnot to know these things.. i am just learning as i go from readings on this site and a few others, i am just addicted to EV power because i recently bought a Chevy Volt out of a bold move to reduce my expenses of travel back when gas was a little higher (1.5 years ago) and just figured i build my next custom motorcycle with EV instead of another Petro engine...


----------

